# Ovulation pain in relation to actually ovulating



## EllaCruz

Does anybody know?

Do you generally get OP before during or after you ovulate? I only ask this because am basing my cycle, now, on my ovulation day being the day I got the cramps, which was CD18.


----------



## CapitalChick

This is a really good question...and it's one that I posted on a few short days ago. I also assumed that I could time all my BDing based on when I had OP. But I don't want to find out 6 months from now that I actually ovulate 3 days before or after I have the pains, so I bought an OPK this month. It will be interesting to see if I get pains at the same time that OPK tells me I'm ovulating!
Will keep ya posted!!


----------



## NeyNey

Some months I do get OP - but some I don't. So I'm not sure if it's the only basis you should go on, I think in this situation it really does come down to individuals - I don't think two women will O the same...


----------



## justme00

I have never really been able to pinpoint if I get ovulation pains or not. I'm getting a clearblue ovulation monitor soon to help me figure it all out. Have you used OPKs before?


----------



## Jojo

Well from my cycle so far this month and last I have Opain for about 2 days before O, then I have very tender breasts until the end of the cycle.


----------



## CapitalChick

Jojo said:


> Well from my cycle so far this month and last I have Opain for about 2 days before O, then I have very tender breasts until the end of the cycle.

Argh!! I really hope that I'm not the same, because I totally would've shot myself in the foot last month if that's the case.
I had OP on December 10 and we BDed a few days before and that day. After that, I stopped BDing almost altogether because I was afraid that I'd mess stuff up down there if I did. I'm using an OPK this month, and if I discover that I ovulate 2 days after my OP, I will have caused myself another month's wait!! I'm using an OPK this month!


----------



## EllaCruz

I started tracking CM at the start of cycle and started getting the EW on 14th. Got the OP on 18th and after that, no more EW. I did the same. Stopped BD mostly after that, because DH was away so could not do it anyway, but now I am worried that I shot myself in the foot, too.

I am currently still waiting for the witch. Why is she not here yet?

Am also getting some very strange CM.

She will probably arrive tomorrow. Late. Bitch.


----------



## EllaCruz

justme00 said:


> I have never really been able to pinpoint if I get ovulation pains or not. I'm getting a clearblue ovulation monitor soon to help me figure it all out. Have you used OPKs before?

Nope. Cannot really afford the expensive ones and the cheapie ones just seem dodgy.

When I get some money I shall invest in one of the clear blue ones but as of yet, nothing. 

I cannot really afford it all! Twenty quid for seven sticks?


----------



## poppy

I have used opks for two months and I have gotten OP after I got a positive on my oks. Both times about 10 hours after. The second time I used opks I became pregnant (sadly it ended in an early miscarriage), but on that occasion I BDed on the Friday, Saturday and Sunday (I got a positive on my opk that day and felt ov pains in the evening).


----------



## secondchance

Hi! I'm using the opks I've spent close to 40 dollars so far bc I can't tell when I'm o either. I got pains early this morning but don't know if its because I'm going to o according to the test it should be within the next 24 hrs. I bd at 3am just in case,my dh that I was crazy since he awoke to find out he was participating while asleep.


----------



## avistar

(reading an older thread) I have had cramping all day today. Feels like AF pains. I have had three high readings on my CBFM. So I am curious to see if these are O pains. Does anyone have O pains that are like AF cramps????? And do you have them before or after you O???


----------



## loopylew

i seem to have ov pains a day or so before ov and a day after


----------



## avistar

I am having the same cramping today as I did yesterday...got another high reading on my CBFM. hmmmmmmm....


----------



## loopylew

im still cramping and have been all day, think my cycles are becoming more regular as i'm expecting to ov around now, ive ran out of opk's to test but i think im ovulating, temp dipped today and i think it'll go up over next two days


----------



## avistar

get to Bding woman! ;)


----------



## EllaCruz

I am thinking that I am not ovulating at all. 

*cries*


----------



## loopylew

why? have i missed something? do you mean cos you have no ov pains?


----------



## Margerle

Mittelschmerz (middle pain) or ovulation pain is not consistant in each woman. Some women seem to have OV pain when their folicles are maturing and rupturing. Som women have OV pain after the mature folicle has ruptured and the fluids irritate the abdominal lining slightly.

So depending on the reason for the OV pain you have, you may be timing intercourse wrong if you go ONLY by OV pain. IOW you may be a tad late.


----------



## Carlyanne15

I get OP for around 3days or so, i used the ivillage ovulation calender. And during my OP fell inside the calculation according to the calender. I nipped into Boots today, thing i'm going to opt for the £42.00 digital ovulation kit. Worth the go i reckon


----------



## EllaCruz

loopylew said:


> why? have i missed something? do you mean cos you have no ov pains?

No, its just, I am currently on CD19 and I have not had a positive OPK test at all. I had EWCM very lightly (hardly any at all) about a week ago and then back to the white lotion stuff. 

It was the same last month, but then I had OV pains. This month, nothing at all. 

My cycle was 34 days long last time so its possible I did not OV yet but what was the EWCM all about?

I used to have insane amounts of CM, even up until about three months ago. Since I have been TTC I have had hardly any at all.


----------



## avistar

I have been the same EllaCruz as far as cm goes. Seems like now that I am ttc, it all went away! haha. Don't worry! CM isn't a distinguished determinate of Oing for all women. I am using a clear blue fertility monitor now which really helps out a lot!!! That is why I am trying to correlate the two. I have had 5 high readings since CD 10 and started having cramping on CD 11 (I believe).


----------



## lady_gibrill

Website says: 

If you are fertility charting, consider heightening awareness to sensations in your abdomen or lower back around the time you expect to ovulate. Midcycle pains can confirm that you are ovulating and, therefore, provide one more excellent means of narrowing in on your most fertile time of the month. Got midcycle pains? Chart em! (Though do keep in mind that only about a quarter of all women experience ovulation pains.......

i think everyone is different...

i too get ov pains i just continue to Bd

good luck


----------



## EllaCruz

I got my first ever positive OPK on the day that my ov pains were at their most severe. The following day they were gone, and the OPK as back to negative.


----------



## jacky24

Scary as i am on CD16 today and back aching so bad, funny little sharp pains in my abdomen and around the ovaries area. Me and DH been Bding every night since Sunday eve.:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Firts month actively TTC so all is very scary, as i only now take note of CM, cramping and back ache.:dohh::dohh:

Thanks for all others info totally helping me out today:hi::hi::hi:


----------



## Carlyanne15

For the last two days i've been in really bad agony, my cycles usual run @38days long and i'm day 27 today!
My Ovulation test should a very faint line, and it falls inside Babycentre's ovulation window i looked at.


----------



## EllaCruz

Carlyanne15 said:


> For the last two days i've been in really bad agony, my cycles usual run @38days long and i'm day 27 today!
> My Ovulation test should a very faint line, and it falls inside Babycentre's ovulation window i looked at.

The line has to be the exact same shade as the testing line so a faint line would be negative.

Give it a day. It might be positive tomorrow. Perhaps your cycle will be a little longer this time round


----------



## AliciaDenee

I felt ov. Pain... For me it feels like a twinging pain in only one ovary (guessing the one I ovulate from) they take turns releasing an egg. Anyway, I ran to the store and purchased a Wal-Mart brand early ovulation test (comp. To clear b. opks) and it was positive ... Remember test lines on opks must be dark than or equivalent to control line
Baby dust to you all!


----------



## MnGmakes3

I just posted something like this the other day. I usually have O pains within 2 days of it. My cycle just ended on Monday and I've had what feels like AF cramps since we DTDd then (and almost every day since):winkwink:
Im not due to O until next week so I highly doubt they are O pains... is it possible that theyre implantation cramps?? Who knows:shrug:


----------



## itsnowmyturn

I get my worst o pains about 3 days before 9 which I assume its that the follies are developing. i wudnt time bd on that alone x


----------



## sweetmama1980

I wanted to plan for my next child, so I purchase some OPKs. I tried 2 brands but only Clearblue gives me something that I can read clearly. The others are quite misleading. 

I tested positive on day CD19 although I was expecting to ovulate at CD 15. I used 6 sticks to get a positive and the next day, I was having OP. I do not normally get OP but because I was lacking sleep the few days before, my ovulation was a bit late and there were OP this time. OP is like menstrual cramps (not as bad) from one side. But it lasted around 1 day for me.


----------



## latte

I get O pains. I heard you get the pain when the egg bursts through the ovary wall because there isn't any other way for it to be released. So this pain is the start of ovulation and from this you have about 12-24 hours for it to be fertilized. 

The pain can last a few days though.


----------



## dovkav123

I had IUI this month. 
1. In the morning my temp was very low *36.3.*2. My follicle was *20.6mm *during IUI at 1pm. Mature follicle any time will burst.
BD'ed hour later no pain. Feeling *wet firtile mucous*. 
3. In the evening I got *O pain*. 9:30pm
4. In the morning my temp went up *36.6* and stayed high....
5. That day we BD'ed in the evening I had* O pain*, was very uncomfortable

Conclusion:
I had IUI before my O. My egg started to burst from the ovary that evening. The temp went up next morning. I Ovulated. The pain I had during BD that evening was the fluid irritating my pelvis cos of the bursted follicle.

Interesting, please read'
I always relied on this info that I got from FertilityPlus website: 

Q: How long does washed sperm live? 

A: Current research indicates that washed sperm can live 24-72 hours; however, it does lose potency after 24 hours. Another issue with IUI is that the sperm can keep on swimming beyond the fallopian tube, so the ideal window is really within 6-12 hours of the egg being released, with a larger margin before ovulation than after since the egg's viability is shorter. Sperm can live up to 5 days in fertile mucus, 2-3 days being pretty common, so combining IUI with intercourse may provide better coverage. 

I am sure we the sperm met an egg. I felt O pain 8,5 hours after IUI


----------

